# Moving Waterspouts



## RadishRose (Jan 4, 2023)




----------



## RadishRose (Jan 4, 2023)




----------



## Pinky (Jan 4, 2023)

That's both fascinating and frightening at the same time.


----------



## Pecos (Jan 4, 2023)

I have seen a couple of them in the Atlantic from the Navy ship I was on. They were some distance away, but still impressive.


----------



## jujube (Jan 4, 2023)

We were at Sebastian Inlet about 30 years ago when a series of waterspouts came south not far off the beach.  If I remember correctly, there were six of them.  In retrospect, we probably should have run for cover, but it was so fascinating to watch them march down the coast, hit the jetty and go SPLAT!  Luckily, the fishermen on the jetty saw them coming and hightailed it off.  

I've never seen one since.


----------



## Alligatorob (Monday at 5:17 AM)

Seen a lot of them in the Gulf of Mexico.

Was on a rig off the Louisiana Coast when one passed close to us.  Alarms went off and we were all supposed to go into the safe location and put life vests on.  But the sight was too attractive. I think everyone, me included, went out to watch.   It got so close it looked and felt like you could stick you hand out into it.  Got a lot of wind and very wet, not a sight I'll ever forget...  I don't really know how close it really was, little sense of perspective.

Another time one came ashore right next to our beach house, damaged the next door neighbor's house but not ours or the house on the other side.  Wasn't home at the time so I missed seeing that one.

Living on the beach on the Gulf of Mexico we probably saw waterspouts half a dozen times a year.


----------

